# timber tuff vs. alaskan chainsaw mill



## crookedkut (Jan 28, 2018)

For those of you that have used them, which one of these do you recommend. The Timber Tuff is $100 cheaper. Is there that much difference in quality between that two that there is a $100 difference in price for the same chainsaw mill. They seem to be constructed the same. I am I missing something by the looks of the pictures of each sawmill? 
Timber TUFF
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attac...1&d=1522124989

Alaskan 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attac...1&d=1522125057


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

OK, this is the third thread here with the same question and in three different forums here. Mods?


----------



## crookedkut (Jan 28, 2018)

Jim Frye said:


> OK, this is the third thread here with the same question and in three different forums here. Mods?


I know, since I didnt get any advice I went ahead and made a decision. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## crookedkut (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply anyway. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi CrookedKut,

I'm not sure witch one to respond to so I hope you see this...?

There virtually identical, and poor quality workmanship can happen in production runs of both...I've seen it, and own several from different manufactures over the years. 

What I recommend to most folks just starting out is get Malloff's book "Chainsaw Lumbermaking," and make one of your own...try it...and then buy one if you think you really need to...I built my first timber frame with a hewing ax, adz, cross cut, scrub plane and then in the end built a chainsaw mill out of some 2x6 some blocks and threaded rod...just like in the book...

My 2¢...Good Luck,

j


----------



## crookedkut (Jan 28, 2018)

Jay C. White Cloud said:


> Hi CrookedKut,
> 
> I'm not sure witch one to respond to so I hope you see this...?
> 
> ...


 A DIY had crossed my mind but I ended up getting the Timber Tuff. I am pretty busy with my full time job and our t-shirt screenprinting business. Right now our t-shirt business is a pretty heavy load (not complaining actually a blessing) so we really need to stay on top of that. As much as I like DIY projects right now it is not something I want to take on.


----------

